# Allentown Pa License



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

How much of PA is licensed? I thought it was largely no license except for Philly.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Tonedeaf said:


> Does anyone know if Allentown reciprocates with Philadelphia ICC or NJ licenses. I noticed on their website they have their Own ICC test.
> 
> I worked in a few smaller Lehigh Valley towns, they only wanted money for a license.


They will not accept Phila or NJ, they will accept any license in the Lehigh Valley that requires the ICC test


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> How much of PA is licensed? I thought it was largely no license except for Philly.


Most of the state is unlicensed except for the major cities


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Kind of the same topic.... 

I have one coming up in Williams township, Pa. and was curious to know what I have to do to legally do the work there. Do they even require an inspection? Seems like most of Pa is a pain in the ass when it comes to legally doing electrical work. I'm only going out there because my customer is wealthy and will pay whatever. So I'll be charging whatever to drive 65 miles each way to work. Hell, he'll be paying for the hotel while I'm out there too!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Doing the road trip there next month for a wealthy customer, not sure where yet but he's flying us in to work on a relatives house for a couple of days. Mostly there to help him set up a computer network. Roadtrip!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

There's nothing like knowing you're "their guy" for the electrical work.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Well we're living here in Allentown
And they're closing all the factories down
Out in Bethlehem they're killing time
Filling out forms
Standing in line.

Well our fathers fought the Second World War
Spent their weekends on the Jersey Shore
Met our mothers at the USO
Asked them to dance
Danced with them slow
And we're living here in Allentown.

But the restlessness was handed down
And it's getting very hard to staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
aaaaaaah aaahhhhh ooooooooh ooooooh ohhhhhhh.

Well we're waiting here in Allentown
For the Pennsylvania we never found
For the promises our teachers gave
If we worked hard
If we behaved.

So the graduations hang on the wall
But they never really helped us at all
No they never taught us what was real
Iron and coke,
Chromium steel.

And we're waiting here in Allentown.
But they've taken all the coal from the ground
And the union people crawled awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaah.

Every child had a pretty good shot
To get at least as far as their old man got.
but something happened on the way to that place
They threw an American flag in our face, oh oh oh.

Well I'm living here in Allentown
And it's hard to keep a good man down.
But I won't be getting up todaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy
aaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaah.



Always think of this one, when someone mentions Allentown. Did that area make a comeback ?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Anybody know a Wayne Baldie from kunkletown?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

The philly ICC test and Allentown One look similar on ICC site. Both are 5 hrs and both have the same question breakdown. I'll call them on Monday to find out for sure.

Wish Pa would do a state wide test, every **** kicking town hits you for a 100 bucks for a license.


----------



## Philly Master (May 26, 2013)

Philly Masters test and the "ICC" are different ....

yes they are both administered by ICC but different Test numbers ...


from what i remember if you have philly you can get to allentown ....i had called about this about a year ago ... 

west chester and Pottstown won't honor philly cause its not the same test ...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They pay reliably so I take good care of them. Sure, we bang heads on things from time to time. I try to look at it as a privilege.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

5 yrs ago allentown accepted reading pa's trst which was experior...

I live 20 miles nw and know of the following licenses required

Allentown (used to accept reading)
Harrisburg
Kutztown( accepts reading)
Reading (experior)
Pottstown (icc)


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> 5 yrs ago allentown accepted reading pa's trst which was experior...
> 
> I live 20 miles nw and know of the following licenses required
> 
> ...


 There is an icc test facility in allentown


----------



## Philly Master (May 26, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> 5 yrs ago allentown accepted reading pa's trst which was experior...
> 
> I live 20 miles nw and know of the following licenses required
> 
> ...



maybe that what is was reading for allentown, i have philly, reading, radnor and lower merion


----------



## Greenelectric (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys I'm in search of some advice. I've been working as an apprentice with my dad for 6 years now and feel its time to finally get licensed. We work mostly in Philly along with Montgomery county. The question I have is where should I take the test and how would you go about preparing? If at all possible I would like to avoid paying to take a course but if it's necessary I'll do what I need to. What I've gathered from my dad and another electrician is that I should start by taking the lower merion test because many townships accept that for licensing. From what I've heard Philly never adopted the 2011 code book do you guys know if this is true for lower merion? Any info you guys have on this would be a lot of help and I really appreciate any input. Thanks again. 

Andrew


----------



## Philly Master (May 26, 2013)

Greenelectric said:


> Hey guys I'm in search of some advice. I've been working as an apprentice with my dad for 6 years now and feel its time to finally get licensed. We work mostly in Philly along with Montgomery county. The question I have is where should I take the test and how would you go about preparing? If at all possible I would like to avoid paying to take a course but if it's necessary I'll do what I need to. What I've gathered from my dad and another electrician is that I should start by taking the lower merion test because many townships accept that for licensing. From what I've heard Philly never adopted the 2011 code book do you guys know if this is true for lower merion? Any info you guys have on this would be a lot of help and I really appreciate any input. Thanks again.
> 
> Andrew



*Electric Education Center*
967-A Bristol Pike
Bensalem, PA 19020
215-245-2024

everything you will need to know ... EXCELANT place to prep for your test ...


----------

